# Những người phụ nữ lạ đến khó tin



## Xinh (1 Tháng tám 2012)

*Những người phụ nữ lạ tới khó tin*
*




*
Cô gái Tempestt Henderson sống ở Mỹ có thói quen ăn xà phòng, bột giặt. Hình ảnh cô cho từng vốc bột giặt vào miệng khiến mọi người thấy sững sờ.






*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Khả năng uốn dẻo như người “không xương” được nhiều cô gái trẻ chứng minh








Múa trên cây như cô gái này thì thật… khó đỡ




Người phụ nữ mọc sừng trên đầu




Lông mày cũng có thể nhảy múa theo điệu nhạc. (Bấm đây để xem tài năng của cô gái trẻ điều khiển lông mày nhảy)




Chúng ta từng biết tới những kiểu xăm hình kỳ lạ nhưng cô gái xinh đẹp này lại chơi “độc” hơn.




Trên thế giới có những người phụ nữ thích không giống ai nhưng chắc chắn chả ai muốn giống cô ấy.
*Người phụ nữ nặng nhất thế giới [url="http://phunuvn.net/forums/tang-giam-can-3-vong-dep.138/"]giảm cân[/url]*
Pauline Potter - người phụ nữ nặng nhất thế giới – được ghi danh vào sách kỷ lục Guinness vào năm ngoái khi cô nặng 700 pounds. Tuy nhiên, người phụ nữ 47 tuổi này đã giảm gần 100 pounds vào năm ngoái bằng việc tăng thêm sự lãng mạn với người chồng cũ là Alex.




Pauline Potter đã giảm 44 cân
Họ kết hôn trong 3 năm, chia tay vào năm 2008 nhưng sau đó chồng cũ của cô quay trở lại sau khi nghe tin cô được ghi danh kỷ lục Guinness. Không mất nhiều thời gian để họ lại tiếp tục yêu đương.
Potter đã miêu tả làm thế nào để “chuyện ấy” giữa cô và chồng cũ giúp cô giảm đi 98 pounds, tương đương 44 cân. Cô nói rằng mục đích của cô là giảm xuống 532 pounds với sự giúp đỡ của người chồng cũ. Sự chênh lệch trọng lượng cơ thể của hai người rất lớn trong khi người chồng chỉ nặng 140 pounds, chưa được bằng 1 phần 4*cân nặng của người vợ.


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (9 Tháng bảy 2014)

ăn bột giặt mà ko làm sao ư? khó tin quá


----------



## Linkpuca (14 Tháng bảy 2014)

toàn những người siêu đặc biệt


----------

